# Tablet confused as a mouse in X

## corrosif

Hello,

I have recently bought a SilverCrest GTA2000/DT53600 tablet, which is in reality a rebranded Waltop 10.6inch tablet.

It is detected and working fine through the latest Wacom drivers (x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom), which are indeed also handling Waltop peripherals.

I can draw things and manage pressure.

My problem is, the tablet is always acting like a mouse in X.

The following consequence can be seen in Gimp:

- I configure Gimp to manage cursor, stylus and eraser to mode "Window".

- The pencil cursor matches the tablet absolute pencil position according to the window margins (which is a good thing).

- If the mouse cursor is within the drawing window, I can draw normally with the tablet.

- If the mouse cursor is outside the drawing window, as soon as I press the tablet pencil, I loose the focus.

I suppose there is a way to tell X that the mouse must be only a specific peripheral (a PS/2 mouse in my case).

But after a lot of tweaking, I can't manage to solve it.

By the way, I have an up-to-date Gentoo system, without hal.

I use udev to configure my peripherals.

Here are the relevant parts of my xorg.conf file:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

# see: /proc/bus/input/devices

   Option      "Dev Phys" "isa0060/serio0/input0"

   Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

# see: /proc/bus/input/devices

   Option      "Dev Phys" "isa0060/serio1/input0"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier  "stylus"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type" "stylus"

   Option      "USB" "on"

   Option      "Mode" "Absolute" # Values: Relative/Absolute

   Option      "Vendor" "WACOM"

   Option      "tilt" "off"

   Option      "Threshold" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier  "eraser"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type" "eraser"

   Option      "USB" "on"

   Option      "Mode" "Absolute" # Values: Relative/Absolute

   Option      "Vendor" "WACOM"

   Option      "title" "off"

   Option      "Threshold" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier  "cursor"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type" "cursor"

   Option      "USB" "on"

   Option      "Mode" "Absolute" # Values: Relative/Absolute

   Option      "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

And here is my X.org log:

```

[    25.979] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[    25.979] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    25.979] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

[    25.979] Current Operating System: Linux acer 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 4 16:17:19 CET 2011 x86_64

[    25.979] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 udev vga=788

[    25.979] Build Date: 24 December 2010  03:19:07PM

[    25.979]  

[    25.979] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[    25.979]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    25.979] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    25.979] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan  4 20:30:20 2011

[    26.167] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    26.167] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    26.167] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    26.257] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    26.257] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    26.257] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Input Device "cursor"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Input Device "stylus"

[    26.257] (**) |-->Input Device "eraser"

[    26.257] (**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

[    26.257] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    26.257] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    26.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    26.350]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[    26.350]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    26.350]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.352] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    26.352]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.352]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    26.363] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    26.363]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.363] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    26.363]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.363] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    26.363]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.363] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    26.363]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.363]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    26.363] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    26.363] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    26.363] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    26.363] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[    26.363] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    26.363] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    26.363] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    26.363] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c6120

[    26.363] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    26.363]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    26.363]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    26.363]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    26.363]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    26.365] (--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 10de:084b:1025:0157 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfb000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xee000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    26.365] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:06e0:174b:9830 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf8000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf6000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    26.365] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.365] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.365] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.365] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.365] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    26.365] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    26.365] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    26.490] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    26.517] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.517]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.517]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.517]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.517] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    26.517] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    26.517] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    26.530] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.530]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.530]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.530]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    26.530] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    26.530] (II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

[    26.557] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

[    26.557] (II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

[    26.557] (EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

[    26.557] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    26.557] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    26.570] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.570]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    26.570]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.570]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.570] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    26.570] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    26.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    26.583] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.583]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.583]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    26.583] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    26.584] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    27.520] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    27.523]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.523]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    27.523] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:24:30 PST 2010

[    27.523] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    27.523] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    27.523] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    27.523] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    27.523] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    27.523] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    27.523] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    27.524] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    27.524] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    27.524] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    27.524] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    27.655] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    27.656]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.656]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    27.685] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"

[    27.685] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[    27.694] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.694]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.10.8

[    27.694]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    27.694]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    27.694] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:10:14 PST 2010

[    27.694] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    27.694] (++) using VT number 7

[    27.716] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    27.716] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    27.716] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    27.727] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.727]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.727]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    27.728] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    27.728] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    27.728] (II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    27.728] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    27.728] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    27.728] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    27.798] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    27.798] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    27.798] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo"

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

[    27.798] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

[    27.799] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    27.799] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    27.799] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    28.853] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9300 GE (G98) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.98.29.00.35

[    28.853] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9300 GE at PCI:3:0:0

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    28.853] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[    28.930] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    28.930] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    28.930] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    28.930] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    28.930] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    28.930] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    28.930] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    28.930] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

[    28.977] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 83); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    28.978] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    28.978] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[    28.978] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    28.978] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    29.291] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9200 (C77) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-1)

[    29.291] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    29.291] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): VideoBIOS: 62.77.18.00.03

[    29.291] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    29.291] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9200 at PCI:2:0:0

[    29.291] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-1):     none

[    29.292] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    29.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    29.297] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    29.343] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    29.386] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[    29.432] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    29.432] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[    29.432] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "BackingStore" "true"

[    29.432] (**) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    29.432] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    29.433] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    29.511] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    29.512] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    29.512] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    29.512] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    29.513] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    29.513] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    29.513] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    29.513] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    29.513] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    29.513] (==) RandR enabled

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    29.513] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    29.516] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    30.270] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

[    30.278] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

[    30.278] (**) cursor: always reports core events

[    30.278] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[    30.278] (--) cursor: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

[    30.278] (--) cursor: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=18000 maxY=11000 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    30.290] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "cursor" (type: CURSOR)

[    30.290] (--) cursor: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=18000 bottom Y=11000 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    30.301] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

[    30.305] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

[    30.305] (**) stylus: always reports core events

[    30.305] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[    30.305] (**) Option "Tilt" "off"

[    30.305] (**) Option "Threshold" "5"

[    30.305] (--) stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=18000 maxY=11000 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    30.308] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "stylus" (type: STYLUS)

[    30.308] (--) stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=18000 bottom Y=11000 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    30.308] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

[    30.310] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

[    30.310] (**) eraser: always reports core events

[    30.310] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[    30.310] (**) Option "Threshold" "5"

[    30.310] (--) eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=18000 maxY=11000 maxZ=1023 resX=2540 resY=2540  tilt=disabled

[    30.312] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "eraser" (type: ERASER)

[    30.312] (--) eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=18000 bottom Y=11000 resol X=2540 resol Y=2540

[    30.326] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event5)

[    30.326] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.326] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.326] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    30.326] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    30.347] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    30.347]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    30.347]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    30.347]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    30.347] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    30.347] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    30.353] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    30.353] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    30.353] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    30.353] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    30.353] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    30.353] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    30.418] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[    30.418] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.418] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.418] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    30.418] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    30.422] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[    30.422] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    30.422] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    30.422] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    30.422] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    30.422] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    30.424] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    30.424] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.424] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.424] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    30.424] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    30.430] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    30.430] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    30.430] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    30.430] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    30.430] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    30.430] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    30.432] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet (/dev/input/event2)

[    30.432] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    30.432] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.432] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[    30.432] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    30.432] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[    30.433] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    30.433] (WW) WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet: device file already in use by cursor. Ignoring.

```

I'd be glad if anyone could help me, because in the current state, I can't really work with my tablet  :Sad: 

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------

## VoidMage

The latest released seem to be 0.10.10 which is not in the tree yet.

Also, it claims, that there's a kernel-side problem with Waltop (though that part may not be up to date).

----------

## corrosif

Thanks for your response.

I am not using the package sys-kernel/linuxwacom-module.

I am instead using the Wacom/USB driver, which is directly part of the standard linux kernel.

I followed the following tutorial, which seemed more up-to-date than the gentoo documentation:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet#WALTOP_tablet_support_by_the_Wacom_drivers

In the note, it explains that the Waltop is managed through the xf86-input-wacom package.

And in fact, my tablet is working fine (I can even create pressure gradients in Gimp).

I think my problem is not related to the Wacom/Waltop driver directly.

I only have to find a way telling X that the standard mouse cursor must be managed through one specific peripheral.

----------

## VoidMage

While "Dynamic Xorg setup with udev" section of that guide looks promising, it also seems unnecessarily hackish.

I don't think those udev rules are really needed.

But what info does udevadm report for your wacom devices ?

----------

## corrosif

Here is the report of udevadm for my SilverCrest/Waltop tablet (managed through the wacom X.org driver):

```

$ udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/wacom)

Udevadm info starts with the device specified by the devpath and then

walks up the chain of parent devices. It prints for every device

found, all possible attributes in the udev rules key format.

A rule to match, can be composed by the attributes of the device

and the attributes from one single parent device.

  looking at device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/input/input2/event2':

    KERNEL=="event2"

    SUBSYSTEM=="input"

    DRIVER==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/input/input2':

    KERNELS=="input2"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="input"

    DRIVERS==""

    ATTRS{name}=="WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet"

    ATTRS{phys}=="usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input0"

    ATTRS{uniq}==""

    ATTRS{modalias}=="input:b0003v172Fp0501e0110-e0,1,2,3,4,14,k71,72,73,77,7D,7E,7F,100,110,111,112,113,114,140,141,14A,14B,r0,1,8,a0,1,18,m4,lsfw"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0':

    KERNELS=="4-4:1.0"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usbhid"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceNumber}=="00"

    ATTRS{bAlternateSetting}==" 0"

    ATTRS{bNumEndpoints}=="01"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceClass}=="03"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bInterfaceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v172Fp0501d0107dc00dsc00dp00ic03isc00ip00"

    ATTRS{supports_autosuspend}=="1"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4':

    KERNELS=="4-4"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usb"

    ATTRS{configuration}==""

    ATTRS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="a0"

    ATTRS{bMaxPower}=="100mA"

    ATTRS{urbnum}=="149"

    ATTRS{idVendor}=="172f"

    ATTRS{idProduct}=="0501"

    ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0107"

    ATTRS{bDeviceClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    ATTRS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="8"

    ATTRS{speed}=="12"

    ATTRS{busnum}=="4"

    ATTRS{devnum}=="3"

    ATTRS{devpath}=="4"

    ATTRS{version}==" 1.10"

    ATTRS{maxchild}=="0"

    ATTRS{quirks}=="0x0"

    ATTRS{avoid_reset_quirk}=="0"

    ATTRS{authorized}=="1"

    ATTRS{manufacturer}=="WALTOP International Corp."

    ATTRS{product}=="Media Tablet"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4':

    KERNELS=="usb4"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="usb"

    DRIVERS=="usb"

    ATTRS{configuration}==""

    ATTRS{bNumInterfaces}==" 1"

    ATTRS{bConfigurationValue}=="1"

    ATTRS{bmAttributes}=="e0"

    ATTRS{bMaxPower}=="  0mA"

    ATTRS{urbnum}=="60"

    ATTRS{idVendor}=="1d6b"

    ATTRS{idProduct}=="0001"

    ATTRS{bcdDevice}=="0206"

    ATTRS{bDeviceClass}=="09"

    ATTRS{bDeviceSubClass}=="00"

    ATTRS{bDeviceProtocol}=="00"

    ATTRS{bNumConfigurations}=="1"

    ATTRS{bMaxPacketSize0}=="64"

    ATTRS{speed}=="12"

    ATTRS{busnum}=="4"

    ATTRS{devnum}=="1"

    ATTRS{devpath}=="0"

    ATTRS{version}==" 1.10"

    ATTRS{maxchild}=="6"

    ATTRS{quirks}=="0x0"

    ATTRS{avoid_reset_quirk}=="0"

    ATTRS{authorized}=="1"

    ATTRS{manufacturer}=="Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd"

    ATTRS{product}=="OHCI Host Controller"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:04.0"

    ATTRS{authorized_default}=="1"

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0':

    KERNELS=="0000:00:04.0"

    SUBSYSTEMS=="pci"

    DRIVERS=="ohci_hcd"

    ATTRS{vendor}=="0x10de"

    ATTRS{device}=="0x077d"

    ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x10de"

    ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0xcb84"

    ATTRS{class}=="0x0c0310"

    ATTRS{irq}=="22"

    ATTRS{local_cpus}=="ffffffff"

    ATTRS{local_cpulist}=="0-31"

    ATTRS{modalias}=="pci:v000010DEd0000077Dsv000010DEsd0000CB84bc0Csc03i10"

    ATTRS{dma_mask_bits}=="32"

    ATTRS{consistent_dma_mask_bits}=="32"

    ATTRS{enable}=="1"

    ATTRS{broken_parity_status}=="0"

    ATTRS{msi_bus}==""

  looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00':

    KERNELS=="pci0000:00"

    SUBSYSTEMS==""

    DRIVERS==""
```

I also created the following udev rule file (whose syntax is becoming kind of obsolete, but it's still working):

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

```

KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{idVendor}=="172f", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="input/wacom"
```

And, in case it is helpful, here is the content of my /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=172f Product=0501 Version=0110

N: Name="WALTOP International Corp. Media Tablet"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd mouse1 event2 

B: EV=10001f

B: KEY=c03 1f0001 0 0 e08effdf01cfffff fffffffffffffffe

B: REL=103

B: ABS=1000003

B: MSC=10
```

----------

## VoidMage

A bit odd a fairly recent guide uses such obsolete syntax.

The rule should probably be:

```
KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="172f", SYMLINK="input/wacom"
```

and I still claim it's most likely unnecessary - InputClass should handle it just fine.

For completeness, could you post 'udevadm info -q all -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/wacom)' ?

----------

## corrosif

Maybe my problem is purely related to Gimp or GTK...

I'm not sure about how a graphic tablet is supposed to behave on GNU/Linux. When working in window mode, (i.e. the coordinates of the window are corresponding to the whole surface of the tablet, when configured so in Gimp), is the drawing cursor supposed to be independant of the mouse cursor? (meaning a pressure on the stylus would not drive a standard click as secondary event).

I would find it logical, but maybe someone with experience in graphics could help telling what the good behavior should be.

In Gimp, I used the following configuration procedure:

 *Quote:*   

> Edit -> Preferences -> Input Peripherals -> Configure extended input peripherals...
> 
> Peripheral: cursor
> 
> Mode: Window
> ...

 

By the way, I am running Gentoo on amd64 (stable), with following software packages:

```
x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1

x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1

gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8
```

And for your request, here is the output of your command:

```
$ udevadm info -q all -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/input/wacom)

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/input/input2/event2

N: input/event2

S: input/wacom

S: char/13:66

S: input/by-id/usb-WALTOP_International_Corp._Media_Tablet-event-mouse

S: input/by-path/pci-0000:00:04.0-usb-0:4:1.0-event-mouse

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb4/4-4/4-4:1.0/input/input2/event2

E: MAJOR=13

E: MINOR=66

E: DEVNAME=/dev/input/event2

E: SUBSYSTEM=input

E: ID_INPUT=1

E: ID_INPUT_TABLET=1

E: ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1

E: ID_INPUT_KEY=1

E: ID_INPUT_KEYBOARD=1

E: ID_VENDOR=WALTOP_International_Corp.

E: ID_VENDOR_ENC=WALTOP\x20International\x20Corp.

E: ID_VENDOR_ID=172f

E: ID_MODEL=Media_Tablet

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=Media\x20Tablet

E: ID_MODEL_ID=0501

E: ID_REVISION=0107

E: ID_SERIAL=WALTOP_International_Corp._Media_Tablet

E: ID_TYPE=hid

E: ID_BUS=usb

E: ID_USB_INTERFACES=:030000:

E: ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM=00

E: ID_USB_DRIVER=usbhid

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:04.0-usb-0:4:1.0

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/input/wacom /dev/char/13:66 /dev/input/by-id/usb-WALTOP_International_Corp._Media_Tablet-event-mouse /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:04.0-usb-0:4:1.0-event-mouse
```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, the correct properties are set on the device, so it should be easy to make use of InputClass.

In the guide there is a section about Gimp.

----------

## corrosif

Thanks.

Where can I find this guide and the related Gimp section?

----------

## VoidMage

 :Rolling Eyes:  the archlinux guide you found

----------

## corrosif

Well... I already tried some InputClass tweaking, without luck so far.

For instance, with this configuration:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Wacom/Waltop ignore mouse dev"

        MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Waltop|WALTOP"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/input*"

        Option "Ignore" "yes"

EndSection
```

... The graphic tablet is still acting as a mouse in X!

Another thing I would like to know: if there is a way to disable the tablet in the evdev X.org configuration, will it still be accessible as a peripheral in the Gimp extended configuration?

(in other terms, is the X.org evdev configuration only useful for the general behavior of the peripherals in X, so that applications may still access them directly if they want to, even if they have been disabled?).

----------

## Bifi323

I have this tablet too but I wanted to ask which driver I need. My laptop doesn't have a disk drive and I want my tablet to work on it.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks..

----------

## zCougar

 *corrosif wrote:*   

> Another thing I would like to know: if there is a way to disable the tablet in the evdev X.org configuration, will it still be accessible as a peripheral in the Gimp extended configuration?
> 
> (in other terms, is the X.org evdev configuration only useful for the general behavior of the peripherals in X, so that applications may still access them directly if they want to, even if they have been disabled?).

 

Hi corrosif,

Did you ever find a solution for that? One thing I found but it doesn't work well. You can remove tablet from core pointer group. Just list xinput devices and detach tablet by ID

```

lost ~> xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ USBPS2                                    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet    id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USBPS2                                    id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

lost ~> xinput float 10

lost ~> xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ USBPS2                                    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USBPS2                                    id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech USB Receiver                     id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

∼ WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet        id=10   [floating slave]

```

Now it doesn't move mouse pointer any more. However it sometimes changes tool and it is not possible to change it other way than using keyboard. Thing is that this pointer and mouse pointer are separate and they can select separate tools. But as this pen is not a mouse any more in X, you can't move to Toobox menu. I don't now is it my window manager problem (fluxbox) or not but it still seems that window focus moves away even when "Window" mode is selected. I don't see X pointer any more and mouse pointer doesn't move but it looks like pen pointer still affects window focus. No problem wehn using full screen mode (F11) however but then only keyboard can be used for tool selection

Btw, you can always reattach tablet pointer to mouse using command (in my case where tablet is 10 and core pointer is 2):

```
xinput reattach 10 2
```

-- 

Cougar

----------

